
Red Hat Throws Its Full Support Behind Arm Server Chips - type0
https://www.nextplatform.com/2017/11/14/red-hat-throws-full-support-behind-arm-server-chips/
======
ProAm
more discussion here [1]

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15695903](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15695903)

